# Have you been pulled over whie on NOA?



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

A couple times Mr. Spacely has weaved or made a sloppy lane change which may have looked like a drunk driver. I haven't been pulled over but wonder if others have...


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Slightly different situation...I was driving near West Yellowstone in TACC. I have my cruise set to relative at +9mph. Entering a smallish town, neither the car nor I noticed a 10mph speed limit reduction, that resulted in me travelling at 19mph over the limit for a short time. Long enough, unfortunately, for the blue lights to appear.

I agreed with the officer that I was speeding and explained that it was my car's fault(damn you car!). He ran my license and let me go. This was the first time in 40+ years that I got out of a ticket(thank you car!).


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

No, nothing related to NoA.

Most recent time I have been pulled over was March 4, 1989.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

FRC said:


> Slightly different situation...I was driving near West Yellowstone in TACC. I have my cruise set to relative at +9mph. Entering a smallish town, neither the car nor I noticed a 10mph speed limit reduction, that resulted in me travelling at 19mph over the limit for a short time. Long enough, unfortunately, for the blue lights to appear.
> 
> I agreed with the officer that I was speeding and explained that it was my car's fault(damn you car!). He ran my license and let me go. This was the first time in 40+ years that I got out of a ticket(thank you car!).


Nice.
Although I think the officer could have read the owner's manual back to you:
"Warning: When cruising at the speed limit, the cruising speed does not change when the speed limit changes."


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

It does on roads where TACC speed is limited to 5mph over speed limit.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

I'm not sure why the car doesn't speed up when entering a highway an slow down when speed limits reduce. It shows the speed limit sign on the screen. This should happen automatically and will be needed for full self driving.


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

No Ticket, but did get pulled over...

In Florida, there is a new MOVE OVER LAW..... I was driving on the turnpike in the left hand lane.....

I wasn't paying attention and I was apparently blocking the lane for those wanting to pass.....

Car continued in the left lane, not moving back over to the right lane although it was empty...

Cop pulled me over..... No ticket just a verbal


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Mr. Spacely said:


> I'm not sure why the car doesn't speed up when entering a highway an slow down when speed limits reduce. It shows the speed limit sign on the screen. This should happen automatically and will be needed for full self driving.


since my commute home, in an area of 50MPH, there is a ½ mile stretch the screen shows 70MPH (obviously an error). Traffic normally is significantly slower than 50MPH anyway, but if there was no traffic, and it automatically bumped up when it thought it was entering a higher speed limit, mis-categorized areas like this could be a liability for Tesla.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> since my commute home, in an area of 50MPH, there is a ½ mile stretch the screen shows 70MPH (obviously an error). Traffic normally is significantly slower than 50MPH anyway, but if there was no traffic, and it automatically bumped up when it thought it was entering a higher speed limit, mis-categorized areas like this could be a liability for Tesla.


Makes me think FSD is a long way off.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

FRC said:


> It does on roads where TACC speed is limited to 5mph over speed limit.


Well, I may be splitting hairs a bit, but the 5mph limit should only apply when autosteer is enabled, not with TACC alone. TACC can slow temporarily for curves, exits, and interchanges, but I don't think it ever slows for speed limit changes.

Like @MelindaV I have some roads with incorrect speed limits. Speed limit is 45 but car thinks it's 30. I can set TACC to 55 and it's fine with that, but if I enable autosteer then it slows to 35.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> since my commute home, in an area of 50MPH, there is a ½ mile stretch the screen shows 70MPH (obviously an error).


This is why I keep my "speed limit offset" at -20 mph. I don't like the idea of the car changing speeds without my explicit permission.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> This is why I keep my "speed limit offset" at -20 mph. I don't like the idea of the car changing speeds without my explicit permission.


I can't recall ever noticing TACC or EAP (with or without NoA running) resetting the speed, with the exception of it stepping down the speed on an offramp or hitting an area where all traffic naturally slows (then the blue circled speed remains at the speed limit, but the actual driving speed lowers even without a car ahead of you), and never speeding up to a higher limit. maybe this is also regional/map related on how it acts (?)


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

My experience @MelindaV, is that on a road where TACC with lane keep is engaged and your speed is limited to +5mph, the car will increase and decrease it's speed to +5 over the current registered speed limit as long as you have approved a speed at least that great in your current leg. Maybe more clearly, if you have previously(in this leg), allowed the car on TACC(with lane keep) to travel at 70 mph, it will increase and decrease it's speed to 5 mph over it's perceived speed limit up to the 70 mph that you previously allowed.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

FRC said:


> My experience @MelindaV, is that on a road where TACC with lane keep is engaged and your speed is limited to +5mph, the car will increase and decrease it's speed to +5 over the current registered speed limit as long as you have approved a speed at least that great in your current leg. Maybe more clearly, if you have previously(in this leg), allowed the car on TACC(with lane keep) to travel at 70 mph, it will increase and decrease it's speed to 5 mph over it's perceived speed limit up to the 70 mph that you previously allowed.


I've always had mine set at relative +0, so maybe that's the difference.


----------

